# bsnl unlimited 1mbps and 2mbps for business



## dotcommakers (Jan 31, 2008)

BSNL rocks.. just announced today

1mbps and 2mbps unlimited plans for business

*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=399


they also revised tripal play tarrif


regards


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

Man u   who will pay 9000rs per month for that .how can u say bsnl rocks ?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 31, 2008)

airtel has a 512 kbps UL for 1499 rs.
much more practical by any means...

n BSNL rox... ?? no dude BSNL *robs* and we only sob(s)


----------



## utsav (Jan 31, 2008)

+1


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 31, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> airtel has a 512 kbps UL for 1499 rs.
> much more practical by any means...
> 
> n BSNL rox... ?? no dude BSNL *robs* and we only sob(s)



+1


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah! BSNL truly rocks man!


----------



## dotcommakers (Feb 1, 2008)

BSNL ALWAYS ROCKS.. believe it or not! you will accept it later!

Between these are business plans! and 9000rs for them is fair enough.. these ARE NOT HOME PLANS


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanx for the info........but when are they going to launch 8mbps for Home users........I am waiting disparately


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Thanx for the info........but when are they going to launch 8mbps for Home users........I am waiting disparately


 
in 2058!!!......BSNL $ucks. They are the worst company in the whole world.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

digitized said:


> in 2058!!!......BSNL $ucks. They are the worst company in the whole world.


I agree with you till some extent. Their customer care is terrible......but when they had launched 2mbps, they had done really revolutionized the Indian internet but have surely failed this time.........

BSNL is the best until you face any problem........and if you face any, you are in hell.........


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 1, 2008)

> BSNL rocks.. just announced today



who announced.... ?  *www.coolrom.com/forums/images/smilies/confused.gif

i heard that speeds in norwegian countries dropped from (usual) 100 Mbps to 20-25 Mbps n were up and running in a day :O

wtf...!? leave alone at full speeds ... their connections speeds dont touch our business speeds (read 1 or 2Mbps...) even in cable cuts... damn 
this is wat BSNL calls Broadband ?... wow !!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I agree with you till some extent. Their customer care is terrible......but when they had launched 2mbps, they had done really revolutionized the Indian internet but have surely failed this time.........
> 
> BSNL is the best until you face any problem........and if you face any, you are in hell.........


 

There is nothing called customer care with them. The have a flawed billing system, their customer care officers and their other officers do not have professional attitude at work, their technicians do not know how to troubleshoot ADSL modems at home, they do not listen to you when you call them, Mr.A points to Mr.B when you go to Mr.A for some work, Mr.B points to Mr.C and then Mr.C points to Mr.D and so on. Ultimately you are the sufferer like I was. For simple bill rectification I went round and round for 9 months and then I got a letter from BSNL attorney to pay Rs.105000 for Dataone bill!!!  I replied with my own attorney but ultimately they threatened to make prestige issues during my marriage and so I had to pay up. Now I am happy with Tata Indicom at my home in India for phone connection with no erroneous bills and Mediacom here who give me speeds of around 7.7Mbps unltd at $39.99 per month.

BSNL is the worst company in the whole world.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 1, 2008)

We can expect an Unlimited 2 Mbps Plan for Home Users somewhere around Rs.2,000-Rs.2,500 pm sometime this week since BSNL always makes Home and Business Plans changes alike


----------



## sandeepk (Feb 1, 2008)

Even Tata Indicom provides 1Mbps UL for Rs.3600 for business users. So Rs.9000 for the same thing is really very bad pricing decision. Its nearly 2.5  times the rate of Tata.


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, BSNL has a lot of disadvantages mainly in service / support / customer care. But

Its a fact that only BSNL started the Broadband revolution in India. A lot of remote places in India has broadband now only because of BSNL. The rates are going down - again only because BSNL. Just two yrs back, 1 or 2 Mbps was a dream for most of us which is a reality now - only coz of BSNL.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 1, 2008)

2MBPS super speed,BSNL is a M@#her F@#$ing breed
Plans plans all we did,Bsnl is the last thing u need
For ur service we keep A#$holes,watch out for that big wormhole.
Its only me that's pissed off other than that everyone's happy with BSNL.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 1, 2008)

its just a business plan . . . am waiting for home plan for 1k , from any providers . 
UL 2mbps


----------



## axxo (Feb 1, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> airtel has a 512 kbps UL for 1499 rs.
> much more practical by any means...
> 
> n BSNL rox... ?? no dude BSNL *robs* and we only sob(s)



+1



rohan_shenoy said:


> Yeah! BSNL truly rocks man!


-1



techtronic said:


> We can expect an Unlimited 2 Mbps Plan for Home Users somewhere around Rs.2,000-Rs.2,500 pm sometime this week since BSNL always makes Home and Business Plans changes alike


wont go that much cheap anyway...well no 512 unlimited so far..how can we expect them to provide 2Mbps UL...


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

digitized said:


> For simple bill rectification I went round and round for 9 months and then I got a letter from BSNL attorney to pay *Rs.105000 for Dataone bill!!!*  I replied with my own attorney but ultimately they threatened to make prestige issues during my marriage and so I had to pay up.
> BSNL is the worst company in the whole world.



How come you got a bill above 1lakh???????? And I agree that they don't have a customer care. I guess someone else had used your account and they hadn't done port binding.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Thanx for the info........but when are they going to launch 8mbps for Home users........I am waiting disparately



same here...


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 1, 2008)

bsnl really rox...what sux are isps like airtel,reliance,sify.etc.....bsnl rox coz its got the best speeds in the country for the cheapest rates....it never NEVER makes any mistake in ur bills( every reliance/airtel user must be knowing what am i taking about)....and after 1.5 years using bsnl i can say that there customer service is quite satisfactory...atleast here in lko it is much much better than those of private isps...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 1, 2008)

Rs 700(900-200 Rental) for 256 kbps Unlimited broadband is definitely better than the Rs 999(+ Taxes = 1100) That airtel demands .

I'm happy after switching Over to BSNL .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> How come you got a bill above 1lakh???????? And I agree that they don't have a customer care. I guess someone else had used your account and they hadn't done port binding.


 
No...I was in the Rs.500 plan for home and they charged the free usage between 2AM and 8AM inspite of giving them all hard copy proofs of usage.  Daytime usage limit was at that time at 1GB and I kept within my limits.  Anyway I do not regret my decision to leave their worst service and switch to Tata Indicom.  They never made any mistake in my telephone bills. And for internet, my parents are using Alliance broadband at Rs.500 for 256kbps unlimited.



iamtheone said:


> bsnl really rox...what sux are isps like airtel,reliance,sify.etc.....bsnl rox coz its got the best speeds in the country for the cheapest rates....*it never NEVER makes any mistake in ur bills*( every reliance/airtel user must be knowing what am i taking about)....and after 1.5 years using bsnl i can say that there customer service is quite satisfactory...atleast here in lko it is much much better than those of private isps...


 
Read above and you will be mistaken.  Alliance (www.alliancekolkata.com) rocks. BSNL $ucks.


----------

